# Humminbird down imaging?



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Im in the market for a new fish finder and wondering if anyone has tried the new down imaging option from humminbird and what you thought about it? Im looking for one with gps capabilities and not much more than $500 Would like some advise if anyone is willing to share Thanks


----------



## ramlund man (Mar 25, 2006)

I bought a Humminbird 998cSI and registered the unit with the manufacturer, that allowed me to load a free software upgrades so that I had down imaging added to the unit and I'm amazed at the detail that both side and down imaging show even on a fairly featureless lake like Indian--you'd be amazed at how many stumps are out there on the main lake that I've seen while trolling--The unit is a hell of a lot smarter than I am, it's gonna take awhile to figure out all the settings to get alot more out of the unit but I'm still learning--I don't think that $500.00 is gonna get you what you want though.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

^Agreed. Spend the money and get the better unit. Down Imaging is only good to go along with the Side Imaging. Granted it is better than the traditional style but for that much money I'd opt for the traditional unit still as finding cover is still some what limited as it only shoots down.

I would either go side imaging or go for a $200-300 unit as I don't think the DI is good by itself. SI really does make that much of difference.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

legendaryyaj said:


> I would either go side imaging or go for a $200-300 unit as I don't think the DI is good by itself. SI really does make that much of difference.


Interesting! My boat is set up for electric lakes and I'm looking for a new unit. Side Imaging is obviously a non-factor on an all electric boat so I was looking into the down imaging. You guys are saying it's not worth the extra $100?



Sent from mt EVO 4G


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

thanks for the advise guys....still trying to do some research and hopefully get something figured out soon.....


----------



## lgbass196 (Jun 6, 2010)

young-gun21 said:


> Interesting! My boat is set up for electric lakes and I'm looking for a new unit. Side Imaging is obviously a non-factor on an all electric boat so I was looking into the down imaging. You guys are saying it's not worth the extra $100?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from mt EVO 4G


side imaging is awsome on electric only lakes to use the si it is bes togo 2-3 mph what most electric boats do all day going from spot to spot


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

lgbass196 said:


> side imaging is awsome on electric only lakes to use the si it is bes togo 2-3 mph what most electric boats do all day going from spot to spot


I agree. I plan on getting a lowrance with structure scan in the coming weeks. After playing with the one on my buddies boat, i figure i'll use it more on the smaller lakes just due to the lack of good maps! On alot of the electric only lakes, i spend as much time cruising from spot to spot and this will be great for really understanding whats down there. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I was under the impression that SI "worked" at 3.5 mph but was more clear/efficient at higher speeds. Regardless, any further input on DI vs traditional sonar w/ GPS? 

Sent from mt EVO 4G


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

So are the SI units not so good for trolling LE at 1.5 - 3mph? Has anyone tried them trolling those speeds?

thank you,


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

SI is fine at 1.5 - 3 trolling speeds. Of course it works at speeds above that as well


----------



## bigdino81 (Mar 26, 2009)

just bought an 587 ci hd di gps humingbird $469 great price great unit
it is now $499 at cabellas great unit


----------

